# Looking for information for first time owner



## JacobAsh (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi everyone i am new here i have spent the better part of my week lurking on these forums as a guest soaking up some of the information and reading some of the great stories on this website i am expecting to receive my licence in the next few weeks fingers crossed ? i am looking to purchase a Darwin carpet python and i feel confident i have the basics on board but i am sure theres still plenty of information i can learn in the meantime so what books would you recommend? and i am hoping someone could help put some other questions to rest.

UVB Lights are these needed? and if so what benefits do they offer? so much conflicting information online 
How sensitive are snakes to noise inside the home? i have children and it can get noisy at times
Is it better to buy the size enclosure my snake will grow into or should i buy something and then upgrade later on?
What are your experiences with this breed of snake?
What do you know now you wish you knew before owning a snake?

If theres anything else anyone can think of that i should touch up on or look into please let me know cheers. ?


----------



## Harpo (Jul 27, 2021)

G'day mate, I cannot answer all your questions, but:

People use plastic tubs to grow the snake up until it's big enough for it's permanent enclosure, me included. My few snakes were able to move after about 12-18 months or so.

I have snakes living in the lounge room and they seem to get used to some noise, but we are very mindful of them.

I wish I knew all the local rodent breeders in my district before owning my snakes!


----------



## cagey (Jul 27, 2021)

I copied this from an earlier post of mine...............

As a newbie I worked through each of the following a 2-3 times before planning my equipment needs and snake purchase:
* Keeping Carpet Pythons by Kortlang and Greem
* Care of Australian Reptiles in Captivity by Weigel
* Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons (ed Swan)
* fact sheets from people with professional qualifications.

It was good to look for where there was consistency of information. Then I started asking questions on here and other forums ... finally I purchased.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Jul 28, 2021)

I agree with cagey - i researched at least 2 months before i purchased carlos


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi JacobAsh
1 thing i wish i knew before owning carpet pythons, is how easy they are to look after if you do it right. They truly are a pleasure to own. ? 
The books cagey mentioned have all good info. There is a lot of conflicting info out there probably because there is more than 1 way to do it right. I just soaked up all the info i could find, and let experience teach me the rest. You never stop learning by the way. Good luck.


----------



## Benno87 (Jul 30, 2021)

One thing I wish I knew before I started out was to make sure you keep hatchys in a small tub on a heat mat or cord in a dark quiet place for the first year of they’re life with minimal handling(unless it’s a bulletproof feeder). It’s way cheaper to just upgrade tub sizes as it grows until it’s ready for it’s forever home.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 31, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi JacobAsh
> 1 thing i wish i knew before owning carpet pythons, is how easy they are to look after if you do it right. They truly are a pleasure to own. ?
> The books cagey mentioned have all good info. There is a lot of conflicting info out there probably because there is more than 1 way to do it right. I just soaked up all the info i could find, and let experience teach me the rest. You never stop learning by the way. Good luck.


By the way , noise shouldn't bother them, they have no ears. But the vibration created by loud music could?


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 31, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> By the way , noise shouldn't bother them, they have no ears. But the vibration created by loud music could?


ive always wondered if having a wall mounted tv would distract the enclosures up against the wall


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 31, 2021)

Put some music show on, and turn up the bass. See if your snakes start dancing to the beat. ?


----------

